# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 5] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-2]*


*STAPLES CENTER
Tuesday, 5/12
10:30 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This could be the game that decides the series.
I believe in Rockets.:worthy:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a long shot, but as long as there's a glimmer of hope.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Can you guys stop playing with heart?!? We arent playing with any so its only fair! Cheaters!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Can you guys stop playing with heart?!? We arent playing with any so its only fair! Cheaters!


Don't worry, this game is at home for you so Kobe will get all the help he needs. Only problem is it won't come from his teammates. It will come from the officiating crew.

Be very afraid though IF Houston can get everyone to contribute on offense in the same game while continuing to play "D".

Go Houston!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Who wants to take bets that Bennett Salvatore get this game!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jdiggidy said:


> Don't worry, this game is at home for you so Kobe will get all the help he needs. Only problem is it won't come from his teammates. It will come from the officiating crew.
> 
> Be very afraid though IF Houston can get everyone to contribute on offense in the same game while continuing to play "D".
> 
> Go Houston!


Would you say the Laker got home cookin from the refs in game 1 or 2 because I sure as hell dont. I dont think the refs have decided anything but I thought you guys got more calls than us in LA


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Who wants to take bets that Bennett Salvatore get this game!?


LOL!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> LOL!


Sweet, is that good for the Lakers? I forget who the homer refs are


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I really don't think any game has been decided by the refs. I just found it funny.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Would you say the Laker got home cookin from the refs in game 1 or 2 because I sure as hell dont. I dont think the refs have decided anything but I thought you guys got more calls than us in LA


No it wasn't needed yet.



Cornholio said:


> LOL!


That is so not funny.



DaRizzle said:


> Sweet, is that good for the Lakers? I forget who the homer refs are


Excellent news if you're a Laker fan.

Dick Bavetta is the Laker homer. But he was wasted on Game 4. Salvatore is the backup plan. I feared Salvatore ever since he put the Mavs on his back on tore us a new one in 2005.

Also in this thread



Spaceman Spiff said:


> So you never saw a ref or 2 early in the game and said to yourself "we're screwed".
> 
> *That's my feeling every time Bennet Salvatore is in the building.*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Maybe they're pumping nitrous oxide into the Clippers training facility in Playa Vista, where the Houston Rockets are practicing while in Los Angeles, but if the Rockets were any looser, they'd be unconscious. Even the normally reserved and media-shy Kyle Lowry was flashing smiles and entertaining reporters.
> 
> "I've been dreaming about this," Lowry said. "Second round, game five, playing against the Lakers and Kobe Bryant! It gets no better." Lowry's response tailed off with a little chuckle.
> 
> ...


TrueHoop: Notes from Rockets Practice


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Adjustments*
> 
> *Houston*
> • I'm not sure I've ever seen a team execute better, while missing a starting center/franchise player, than Houston on Sunday. They do not have to change anything heading back to L.A., other than steel their resolve in expectations of a better Lakers effort.
> ...





> *Prediction*
> 
> L.A. deserves exactly what they now have, thanks to an inexplicably poor effort on Sunday. There's no guarantee they would have won the game had they played well, as Houston was outstanding. But the fact that they got destroyed is indicative of how poor their effort was. Of course they will play better, and Houston will be hard pressed to match Game 4. Still, Houston's belief is very strong, as is their team, mentally and physically. I see this as a coin flip game. So I'm taking the home team, but for the second year in a row, I'll end up pulling for the hardest playing group of players in these playoffs.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?page=ScoutingRocketsLakers5


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugh...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

not so pleased are you now rockets fans a 40 point pasting handed out by the lakers tonight, now to finish you off!


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

We can't get away with playing chuck hayes at the 5. I know some people from this section were saying how great a defender he is, but like I said it might work for 2 minutes, but if he's starting they are going to exploit the hell out of it.

We also need to keep Kobe from getting off to a hot start. The team feeds off of it.

AB needs to play better.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH so many things, but that's what you get when you have a 40 point blow out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lakeshows said:


> AB needs to play better.


He did :banana:

...and Im confused with your SN yet you are a Rockets fan? :wtf: :cheers:


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

DaRizzle said:


> He did :banana:
> 
> ...and Im confused with your SN yet you are a Rockets fan? :wtf: :cheers:


Haha, Andrew Bynum doesn't count as AB, it's reserved for Aaron Brooks.


and yep, former Laker fan, but current Rockets fan :champagne:


at least I got a little taste of the 2nd round bubbly this year :whiteflag:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lakeshows said:


> and yep, former Laker fan, but current Rockets fan :champagne:


Why?!? 

...and if its about particular players...hate the player, not the team!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> not so pleased are you now rockets fans a 40 point pasting handed out by the lakers tonight, now to finish you off!


Talk that **** when Kobe and Gasol are in street clothes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing went right tonight. The only positive is that we head back to Houston. If I been on the Rockets I'd heat straight to the airport, no shower, no interview, not even an aftergame snack.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DVR's are awesome!!! I started watching the game and when it started getting out of hand toward the end of the 2nd quarter I was able to forward through the game to see if the Rockets could rally. In the 3rd quarter when the lead ballooned to over 25, and the Rockets were showing no signs of a comeback I was able to turn the TV off.

I don't know about the rest of the folks living in the Central timezone but, I got a great nights sleep!!!

On to game 6. Rockets win this game proving once again that LA doesn't have the mental fortitude to win the championship this year! Maybe not a blow out but, a "W" nonetheless.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Talk that **** when Kobe and Gasol are in street clothes.


which will not happen not for some time anyway


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> not so pleased are you now rockets fans a 40 point pasting handed out by the lakers tonight, now to finish you off!


Being the 37 year old child that I am, "The Knicks suck D#@KS!" Don't hate since your team hasn't been relevant in over 15 years. Even when you were relevant you lost to us in the NBA Finals.

Houston will force a Game 7.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Being the 37 year old child that I am, "The Knicks suck D#@KS!" Don't hate since your team hasn't been relevant in over 15 years. Even when you were relevant you lost to us in the NBA Finals.
> 
> Houston will force a Game 7.


Apparently, he's a Lakers fan despite his username. :whoknows:

Oh...and just put dicks. The censor will take care of it.

EDIT: Or not... meh


----------

